# Bulking



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

Wtf is it with a lot of you guys that are so afraid of certain compounds because you'll get some bloat?

Var will never be as good as dbol for bulking. There simply is no comparison. 

And you're not gonna get huge on primo.  And tren isn't just for cutting!!!

You don't need to be stage ready year round. In fact I bet most of you will never hit the stage.

Bulking doesn't mean you have to become a big fat pig, but you will put on some fat. Big deal. Work it off starting in February.

If you are gonna run a bulkig cycle this winter then get your damn money's worth! Eat excessively!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 23, 2012)

I hate it cuz I'm a lil guy so when I'm bloated I look really round lol.. but looking forward to a big bulk cycle..


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL.... That's pretty funny POB... I say if you are under 40 you should be bulking at least every fall/winter during football and holiday season. Start your cut in early spring.

And yea, stop driving up the price on primo and taking up all the tren and Var.... leave that for us lean, mean, sixpack toting machines over 40 that want to be lean for a change.

Damn I look good.... lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks bro. I'm bulking on my next cycle. Npp and tpp. Still working on dosages. Suggestions?


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2012)

POB spoken like a G


----------



## 69nites (Sep 23, 2012)

POB some of us bulk a lot easier than we cut. 

The only thing I use var for is to maintain strength during a cut.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

69nites said:


> POB some of us bulk a lot easier than we cut.
> 
> The only thing I use var for is to maintain strength during a cut.



I put on weight very fast and its a nightmare for me to cut it all up.  Of course maybe I put that weight on so fast cause I use dbol? Who knows. Interesting thought.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Thanks bro. I'm bulking on my next cycle. Npp and tpp. Still working on dosages. Suggestions?



I ran that at 1g test and 600 npp. No sides except I was a cranky bitch. Fuckin mean as hell.  Went as far as demanding my fiance give me her ring back lol...

I don't know your whole cycle history or whatever, but stick with the ratio I used.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 23, 2012)

hell im already 6'4 287 now,and i always use a bulking cycle lol,but fixin to start a couple of cutting cycles to cut some BF


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2012)

Im going to bulk for the next two years,cutting has always been easy for me


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf is it with a lot of you guys that are so afraid of certain compounds because you'll get some bloat?
> 
> Var will never be as good as dbol for bulking. There simply is no comparison.
> 
> ...



Var maybe better in the long run of keeping gains but the hands down best cycle is so old school and still in use because it works as it did for me and that is Test / Deca or NPP / Dbol or Drol.

Why is it the best and IMO better then Tren? You can run it a real long time my second cycle was 24 weeks and I got hella thick, best gains too today.

Kicking a cycle off like that with some Tren would make it better and yes you can run both Tren and Deca at the same time but you better have half a brain if you do so!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ran that at 1g test and 600 npp. No sides except I was a cranky bitch. Fuckin mean as hell.  Went as far as demanding my fiance give me her ring back lol...
> 
> I don't know your whole cycle history or whatever, but stick with the ratio I used.



Me too bro! I have never ran Tren and don't think I can as Masteron alone agitates the hell out of me I love the compound but aggression and anger comes with it for me.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 23, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im going to bulk for the next two years,cutting has always been easy for me



cool brother,im gonna do the opposite,im gonna cut the next 3 cycles,cause im just about at my max of eating that muuch lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 23, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Me too bro! I have never ran Tren and don't think I can as Masteron alone agitates the hell out of me I love the compound but aggression and anger comes with it for me.



ive never run tren either,but masteron gives me agression in the gym big time,i dont get pissed or anything,but i dont wanna stop working out............plus ive got some gym buddies who have ran tren and masteron together and it was a big ass mistake,it was aweful lol,they just didnt work well together lol


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Im going to bulk for the next two years,cutting has always been easy for me



Damn now u changing my mind! I'm thinkin now I should bulk to put on more muscle !


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Damn now u changing my mind! I'm thinkin now I should bulk to put on more muscle !



You can have the leanest abs but with no muscle you just look goofy!

All the skinny kids talking shit about a 6 pack and being ripped are idiots they look stupid skinny and weak, ripped and jacked means cut up muscle not bones and abs!


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 23, 2012)

Test/Deca/D-bol or Adrol  will always be the king of making bros everywhere blow the fuck up. Even 750/750 is usually the sweet spot for me Ive been to 1000 test before and the sides were way too much. Cists all over my chest and literally hurt to sleep on my stomach. I'll never do that shit again. Even though I put on around 25 lbs after the cycle was done. Lost some of it due to heartless bitches, that just wanna have random dick in her mouth every weekend.


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol infantry ) )  I guess I need to stop fkin and jerkin off cuz I need all those pounds for my bulkin cycle


----------



## JOMO (Sep 23, 2012)

Running drol now and will run var at the end of my cycle. Dont be scurred of Dbol or Drol!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 23, 2012)

I love to bulk. And when I bulk I do it dirty. I eat whatever the hell I want an lots of it. I don't mind being a fat ass in the fall and winter. I feel like a weak bitch when I cut so being thick is good for my ego. Then when it's almost pool season I cut. If you want to get big, the majority of people can't do it just eating more chicken and rice. Eat some fuckin steak and red meat people!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You can have the leanest abs but with no muscle you just look goofy!
> 
> All the skinny kids talking shit about a 6 pack and being ripped are idiots they look stupid skinny and weak, ripped and jacked means cut up muscle not bones and abs!



There was a couple 90lbers in the gym today with their shirts off... It was fuckin pathetic. Abs? Yeah, but that's it.  So after deads and a shitload of upper back work, I rolled up my shorts and pulled off the shirt and hit some poses... Not even a BB and it was hysterical. My chubby stomach and shit. I had fun making them look weak; BUT, with the goal of inspiring them to eat and work harder of course


----------



## JOMO (Sep 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> There was a couple 90lbers in the gym today with their shirts off... It was fuckin pathetic. Abs? Yeah, but that's it.  So after deads and a shitload of upper back work, I rolled up my shorts and pulled off the shirt and hit some poses... Not even a BB and it was hysterical. My chubby stomach and shit. I had fun making them look weak; BUT, with the goal of inspiring them to eat and work harder of course



Awesome. I am not even close to Abs and dont really care, but I see these little guys daily at the gym. Skinny, looking at there abs, but benching 135 and maybe squating the same correctly. Im like a little short ball of mass, and I dont mind it at all. One guy came up to me and said his goal is complete...he got to 170lbs. :-S


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2012)

) Lmfao Jomo)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Test/Deca/D-bol or Adrol  will always be the king of making bros everywhere blow the fuck up. Even 750/750 is usually the sweet spot for me Ive been to 1000 test before and the sides were way too much. Cists all over my chest and literally hurt to sleep on my stomach. I'll never do that shit again. Even though I put on around 25 lbs after the cycle was done. Lost some of it due to heartless bitches, that just wanna have random dick in her mouth every weekend.


thats my sweet spot to brother,instead mine is 750 test and 700 Deca,the next time i run a bulkim gonna run dbol,ive only ran it once before and it was bunk and made me sick as shit lol



coltmc4545 said:


> I love to bulk. And when I bulk I do it dirty. I eat whatever the hell I want an lots of it. I don't mind being a fat ass in the fall and winter. I feel like a weak bitch when I cut so being thick is good for my ego. Then when it's almost pool season I cut. If you want to get big, the majority of people can't do it just eating more chicken and rice. Eat some fuckin steak and red meat people!


amen brother lol,sound like you from the country lol,thats all i eat!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 24, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I love to bulk. And when I bulk I do it dirty. I eat whatever the hell I want an lots of it. I don't mind being a fat ass in the fall and winter. I feel like a weak bitch when I cut so being thick is good for my ego. Then when it's almost pool season I cut. If you want to get big, the majority of people can't do it just eating more chicken and rice. Eat some fuckin steak and red meat people!



Been my argument for year but the 160 pounds will just call me a fat pig, disgusting and all that and in fact most of the time but 1 year I got a tad fatter my BF is around what POB looks like in that pic.

I hate a man saying they would rather look strong then actually be strong, what kind of man don't want to be strong?


----------



## krashrt (Sep 25, 2012)

For some it bloat and bulk don't have to run hand in hand.  Me personally my bp goes through the roof if I were to jump on drol, long eater test, and deca while eating dirty.  Even with E/Prog in check.  Not a fan of taking aceI's.  Also some people may want to be leaner/vascular.  I know quite a few that are strong.  Like 380 axle no prob or work sets of 365min all day but arent close to lean or toned.  They're more intrested in sheding fat maintaining muscle while leaning than ballooning.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2012)

Ill take ripped over fat any day of the week....Im happy at 200 ripped Ill never wanna be a 275 pound fat ass I dont give a fuck how much you can deadlift.Girls will always take abs over a belly.Why would anyone wanna get fat in the winter is crazy to me.Powerlifters are just different.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I love to bulk. And when I bulk I do it dirty. I eat whatever the hell I want an lots of it. I don't mind being a fat ass in the fall and winter. I feel like a weak bitch when I cut so being thick is good for my ego. Then when it's almost pool season I cut. If you want to get big, the majority of people can't do it just eating more chicken and rice. Eat some fuckin steak and red meat people!



Red meat is bulking? That is what I call eating clean!! I thought "dirty" meant pizza, fried shit, and donuts. I guess I am in trouble.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Red meat is bulking? That is what I call eating clean!! I thought "dirty" meant pizza, fried shit, and donuts. I guess I am in trouble.



stick with eating clean shane..fuck all this eating dirty and getting fat bullshit.If your on cycle u should be eating good clean healthy food ok so u wont get as fat as the others who gives a fuck.In time you will get jacked the same way with less fat and lower bloodpressure


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> stick with eating clean shane..fuck all this eating dirty and getting fat bullshit.If your on cycle u should be eating good clean healthy food ok so u wont get as fat as the others who gives a fuck.In time you will get jacked the same way with less fat and lower bloodpressure



My BP as of last Friday was 102/72 . So suck it skinny!!! lol


----------



## krashrt (Sep 25, 2012)

Def agree.  If you do the math lookbat the sheer ammount of food you need to eat when staying clean.  I end up blending oats, egg white, whole egg, and veggies and choking it down just to get to my minimums.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2012)

At the end of the day people its your body..Eat how ever the fuck you want


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 25, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> At the end of the day people its your body..Eat how ever the fuck you want



I refuse to live mylife a bore with food just to have abs and be 160lb it's was a much better decision to go from 170 to 270 then drop down to 250!


----------



## 69nites (Sep 25, 2012)

I like to grind up Bacon into my ground beef. 

Maybe that's why I bulk so easily?


----------



## JOMO (Sep 25, 2012)

Easy fellas! Two different goals and training. Leave it at that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2012)

Cut the shit guys... Two different lifestyles. One isn't better than the other. This post was supposed to be fun.  Stop taking a piss on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh and BTW I had a canolli and two chocolate eclairs pre-workout


----------



## JOMO (Sep 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh and BTW I had a canolli and two chocolate eclairs pre-workout



You truly are an evil man!


----------



## Jada (Sep 25, 2012)

Brother b " with respect my bro relax"


----------



## Jada (Sep 25, 2012)

Everyone is in title to there opinion! Power Liftin and bodybuilding r two different things. Brother b ur a mod remeber so lead with example. No need  for anyone to get out of line. So stop it.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cut the shit guys... Two different lifestyles. One isn't better than the other. This post was supposed to be fun.  Stop taking a piss on it.



You have a PM!


----------

